# Modchipsdirect.com short review



## Brianp48093 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hey everyone. 

Just wanted to say I ordered a Sky3ds+ (Orange button)  from Modchipsdirect.com. (it's a Xmas gift for my son) 
Order went through,  no problem.  I placed order on Dec 15, 2016 it shipped on Dec 16 and was on my front porch Dec 19.

The shipping box label showed it was shipped from Traverse City Michigan and I live in Metro Detroit, Michigan.  So for me,  it came very quickly. 

Card seems to be legit (from what I can tell)  it came with a small white,  MicroUSB cable. It has the most current Firmware installed. 

I used a Samsung 32gb Evo Micro card, tested it real quick with 4 games. The games I tested was Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon, Pokemon Omega Ruby,  Pokemon Sun and Pokemon Moon. 

Mystery Dungeon and Omega Ruby worked great! Wouldn't recognize Sun and Moon.  After doing a little bit of reading,  sun and moon use a different anti piracy check but the Sky3ds team is working on an update?   So if that's the case,  I can't blame the card. 

Well,  there you have it. My experience with Modchipsdirect.com was good!


----------



## JeepX87 (Dec 21, 2016)

I bought DSTWO Plus from modchipsdirect.com too and waiting for delivery.

They have good price - $40, unlike other websites usually cost over $50-$60.

The main reason I have to buy DSTWO Plus to play GBA games.


----------



## JeepX87 (Dec 24, 2016)

I received a package on December 23 and I definitely recommended anyone to use modchipsdirect.com to order flashcart, also they are genuine.


----------



## TheOneWhoKnocks (Jan 24, 2017)

i got a r4i from them only took 3 days to ship to the uk from California


----------

